# new member help



## LDO (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi,
I am a new member and need some help.  Older home has water seeping in during rain.  Comes in under framing stud and puddles at bottom of baseboard.  Outside is vinyl siding and brick.  The brick ledge is angled downward a little but shouldnt there be plastic sheeting or some barrier on the osb under the siding?

I am out of town and losing sleep over this but can provide pics when i return since i am sure i may
not be explaining this right.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KULTULZ (Nov 7, 2015)

At the very least (IMO), there should be house wrap under the siding with flashing to divert the water from the area behind the brick veneer.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 7, 2015)

The bottom row of brick should have weep holes for water that gets between the brick and the house wrap. And yes the house wraps is the most important part of any siding.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 7, 2015)

It may be tough to put on house wrap without taking off the vinyl siding. Got any suggestions for a temp repair?


----------



## LDO (Nov 8, 2015)

My plan is to remove the siding on that wall so i can see if there is any damage to the osb.

I'll post some pictures in the morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 9, 2015)

If you are real careful, the vinyl can be reused after the problem is corrected. Windows, doors, any penetration above where the leak is?


----------



## Sparky617 (Nov 9, 2015)

There shouldn't be plastic under the siding, house wrap yes, plastic no.  I suspect you have a flashing issue somewhere or no weep holes in the brick.

How high off the ground is your floor?  Is the house built on a slab or a pier foundation, crawlspace or basement?  My experience after Katrina in the Biloxi area was most homes were slab on grade.  If you're slab on grade and the ground is up too high against the house and not sloped properly you could get water into the living space.  Also, do you have gutters and if so how far away from the house do the leader pipes dump out the water?


----------



## LDO (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparky617 said:


> There shouldn't be plastic under the siding, house wrap yes, plastic no.  I suspect you have a flashing issue somewhere or no weep holes in the brick.
> 
> How high off the ground is your floor?  Is the house built on a slab or a pier foundation, crawlspace or basement?  My experience after Katrina in the Biloxi area was most homes were slab on grade.  If you're slab on grade and the ground is up too high against the house and not sloped properly you could get water into the living space.  Also, do you have gutters and if so how far away from the house do the leader pipes dump out the water?



House is on slab and floor is about 5 feet from ground.
Gutters are far from this area and ground slopes away from the home.
I believe i have a flashing issue as well.
There is no house wrap under vinyl siding, when you lift it up, you can see the osb.

Here are a couple of pics of the inside and outside of this wall.
I have not removed anything to investigate yet.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 9, 2015)

You have the right idea, get inthere and see what you have, if they did that they likely didn't install the window properly either. So take some pictures of the window when you have the siding off.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 9, 2015)

Could be a flashing issue at the top of the window.


----------



## LDO (Nov 20, 2015)

Didn't want to be one of those guys that joins a forum, asks for and gets advice and you never hear from him again.  Been swamped at work and the weather sux so I haven't torn into it just yet but I'm going to pull the siding off and investigate.

thanks to everyone and have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

